

Ask HN: Yesterday's Apple Event a bit... weird? - lsiunsuex

Just cause I don&#x27;t have a blog and all of my FB friends are non-techs (go figure)<p>1: Did anyone think yesterday&#x27;s presenters were a bit nervous? Cook stumbled on some words, almost all of his presenters did also. The Black Knight reference was such a dumb mistake to make it&#x27;s almost comical - if your such a fan of the Dark Knight, you&#x27;d have gotten the name right. I&#x27;d have at least corrected myself...<p>2: Everything was incremental which I think was to be expected; what I didn&#x27;t expect was non-retina display MacBook Pro&#x27;s to basically receive 0 updates and the strong push towards Retina based MBP&#x27;s - the 15 inch MBP Retina which is what I would purchase if I was in the market for a new laptop seams higher priced then usual. For sure, this is to account for the retina display, but... ?<p>3: I like that the iPad Mini is more or less identical to the iPad Air and I think the price points are good. Why no Gold version? Both iPads got the A7 and motion processors. I can understand no Touch ID knowing how Apple operates - new features like this are held back a year (for no apparent reason) but at least make the lines match. I could imagine the house wifes and the like buying gold iPad Minis to match their new gold iPhone 5s.<p>4: The whole thing seamed pretty unrehearsed and kinda dry. I am NOT attributing this to Steve Jobs not being present, unlike most will in the press. I think Tim Cook is doing a fine job (albeit, incremental) it just all seamed a bit... sloppy?<p>??
======
lewisgodowski
1\. I didn't watch the live stream.

2\. The non-retina MacBook Pros are going the way of the old unibody MacBooks
(they'll be gone in another year or so). The retina MacBook Pros are $200
cheaper than before. Still, they start at only $100 more than the non-retina
models.

3\. IMO, something as large as an iPad mini or iPad Air would look terrible in
gold. It would be _too_ flashy and stand out too much.

4\. Again, I didn't watch the live stream, although I'd be willing to bet it
actually _is_ because Steve wasn't there. He was notorious for practicing
keynotes.

Overall, this keynote was pretty much what was expected from Apple. Nothing
too surprising. They played it safe, which is what they'll probably continue
to do until the actual AppleTV and wearable device are ready.

------
phaus
>2: Everything was incremental

Except for the baseline 13" rMBP, which is actually decremental in one
important way.

~~~
gojomo
How so?

